# Does anyone else feel sick before spending money?



## caprice (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, but whenever I'm planning on buying something expensive, I start to feel physically sick. It's like I'm worried that I'll regret the purchase and have wasted all my money on something that I don't want.

I'm going to be buying (well, maybe) a high end TV in a couple of days, and I can't stop thinking about how I'll regret it later on and wish that I'd kept the money instead.

Is anyone else like this?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

All the time. I spend days, even weeks researching the product on the internet trying to find out all I can. If I decide I really want it, I will often hesitate for days before I actually purchase it. Once I buy it I sometimes feel regret or I wonder if I got the best buy or best product for the money. I think its part of OCD, obsessing over something that way.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't think I get physically sick, but I do worry if what I purchase is a good product and will last awhile. I have bought things that ended up going to heck right after the warranty ran out. Like a stereo I bought one time blew up the day after the warranty ran out.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Nope. I love buying things. It actually makes me feel good. I know where you're coming from though, my husband and my father get really stressed before making major purchases.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

For me, a sinking feeling when making a purchase, large or small, and I think of how little money I have to spend.

Having to put something on the credit card or having to withdrawl or transfer money from savings (both all too often) makes me downright depressed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For me, it's the "installment plans", the long-term monthly/bimonthly payment that my panic attacks going. A mortgage might push me over the edge!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I simply get sick thinking of going out shopping again.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love to shop. But I think LOTS of people, SA or not, get apphrehensive before a major purchase. I normally dont get that but when I signed the papers for my house, I felt my stomach jumping around. :afr


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I have to keep myself away from shopping. I get all exciting picking out things and buying them, but afterward I sit in my car and want to cry. I have the money right now, but soon I will be starting school and need to eliminate these habits and start saving.....


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I have perpetual buyer's remorse. Part of my OCD.


----------



## Phaedra (Jun 20, 2006)

I saved up for a year, I really lived frugally and it was hard but worth it as I saved $4000 to put toward moving out and buying furniture, etc.

Anyway, I nearly DIED when I had to spend the money I had saved, even though I was spending it on what I had planned to spend it on. I did feel like I was going to be sick when I purchased my bed and sofa, and then again when I wrote out my cheque for first month's rent and deposit and then AGAIn when I had to pay the movers.

Thankfully that's the last of my big item spending for a long time.


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

If i had any money to speak of that wouldn't be a problem at all.

God i love money, i looong for money...

I have this fantasy that if i ever run into some serious money i'm
going to fill a tub full of money and "soak" myself in it. (really)

I enjoy more the thought of being rich and lonely than being poor
and have friends. 

Money, money, money...


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I think lots of normal people feel this way too.

Money means alot to us, and I think its completely normal to second guess ourselves when we spend a large amount on something thats not a necessity.

I would be more worried about the person who spends there money carelessly on things they dont need.

I definatly understand where you are coming from. What kind of television are you getting? Im debating the plasma vs. lcd right now as well.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate spending money or buying anything. Before I make an expensive purchase, I spend months researching different brands and models on the Internet. Then when I actually buy it, I still worry if I made the right decision.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ColdFury said:


> I have perpetual buyer's remorse. Part of my OCD.


Same here. I often avoid the risk of remorse by simply not buying anything.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> perpetual buyer's remorse


Gosh, I didn't know there was a term for it. I thought I was the only one that felt this way. I remember when I was a kid going to K-mart with my mom intending to buy something for myself with my money and I told my mom I had a headache. She said it's because I'm like my dad and didn't like spending money, or something like that. I didn't really have a headache but that's the only way I could express how I felt. I'm not sure how it pertains to OCD (?). I just have a fear of running out of money.. er, I always feel like I have to save as much as possible in case something happens. Plus, I don't have a job where I make a sizable weekly income, as in at least $250 a week, which isn't much to a lot of people.. I don't make half of that usually.


----------

